# Harness bag.......opinions



## LAminiatures (Aug 16, 2010)

I am in need of a harness bag. What is a must for a harness bag and where did you buy it? There are a ton on the internet but I'm not sure which one.

Thanks


----------



## targetsmom (Aug 16, 2010)

I don't use harness bags - I buy suitable size plastic containers from Staples (or equivalent) to store my harnesses. One is big enough to hold my helmet too. They stack nicely, keep the harness clean and dry... oh, yeah, and are very inexpensive.


----------



## Minxiesmom (Aug 16, 2010)

I have a few different ones, and my favorite one is a canvas bag. It zips up on both sides to the top and has a wooly liner. It has 4 straps inside that buckle where I hang each piece, one a little higher than the other, with the bridle being on top. It is deep enough that when closed, it doesn't crush the browband. The whole unit hangs from a strap handle. The most important part I like is two deep pockets on the front of it, on either side. I keep my gloves, gps, extra parts, etc. in these pockets. I keep a "hook" in the pocket that can hang the bag from the side of the trailer.

My friend has a Kensington bag and loves it. It is designed a little different, with the parts hanging side by side instead of up and down.


----------



## disneyhorse (Aug 16, 2010)

Add me to the list who likes Rubbermaid storage containers or those clear plastic storage bins.

I like that

1. They are waterproof

2. Stackable

3. Easy to transport and store in a horse trailer packed on the way to a show without worry of the bridle getting smashed.

4. Easy to throw in little extra "parts" and not worry about them falling to the bottom of a bag.

Andrea


----------



## billiethekid40 (Aug 16, 2010)

I like the rubbermaid totes but I don't like storing leather airtight for long periods. I usually leave a towel folded over the edge so the lid doesn't close all the way when storing for the winter etc. I find the leather goes musty if stored too tightly. I absolutely love my wooden tack box for keeping harnesses clean and dry.

As for showing, I use a small suitcase on wheels, it has the velcro tabs inside for hanging garments and I use that to keep the harness hung. I use the elastic straps to keep the harness from banging around. I toss my shoes/boots on the bottom and I'm ready to go come showtime. Lots of pockets for gloves, safety pins, lap aprons etc etc and so easy to wheel around. Mine een has a strap with a buckle that I've used to hang it on gates etc for easy access during harnessing. Next time I'm going to buy one of the hard cased ones though... the fabric gets dusty and picks up barn smells too much LOL


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 16, 2010)

I have two harness bags. I like the Kensington best. It is easy to hang and the buckles inside are easier to use than my other bag which has velcro holders. Zips easily and has ventilation.

It's always good to see other's ideas about storing/transporting stuff!


----------



## Jetiki (Aug 16, 2010)

I have one of those kensington ones and I don't like it, I am sure it works perfectly for a thin show harness or something but it doesn't work for my particular harness, My saddle is too wide (which is a good thing) I really have to stuff it and usually end up putting it in a tote or just tossing it in the car, its betathane and not patent leather so I don't have to be super careful with it and I can just wipe it off if I need to.

Karen


----------



## My2Minis (Aug 17, 2010)

I have a Kensington bag and plastic storage tubs.

I prefer the bag for quick harnessing. We have a hook outside and hang up the bag next to the hitching rail, unzip the side and all the harness parts are organized and ready to go. The kids can grab them and help harness.

With the tub they have to dig through and it takes longer to find parts. It doesn't help that I have the tubs full of spare parts (as well as things like extra bridles)...so a tub with just the harness you are using would likely be as good as the bag.


----------



## Sue_C. (Aug 17, 2010)

Yes, I too use both the tubs and the bags. The tubs I use to take the harnesses to the shows etc...but when there, I put them in their bags, and hang them in their repsective stalls. So much easier, no running back and forth, and the tub is full of shampoos, hoof polish etc...

At home the harnesses hang in my wooden tack boxes. Every once in awhile, I spray the interior of those boxes with plain old Lysol, which keeps the mold spores from developing.


----------



## ruffian (Aug 18, 2010)

I use the totes too. I've never had any musty or moldy issues.

I have a tote per harness, and one for spare stuff. It's really easy to find everything because only the stuff for that horse is in the box. I slap a piece of duct tape on the end and write their names on it.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Aug 27, 2010)

I have a Kensington harness bag for my breed show harness and with the addition of a couple of silicon packets from old shoe boxes thrown in on the bottom it does a very nice job keeping a rarely-used fine leather harness in good shape. My sport harness doesn't fit in it as well but I use that often enough that I simply keep it out on harness hooks in our basement and it doesn't have time to gather dust.






After some reorganization this spring I now have Rubbermaid tubs for all my spare training gear and harness parts and that is working nicely to keep things clean and locate-able. I have a couple for my blankets too so the plastic bags they're stored in over the winter don't get dusty and nasty and slide around everywhere when stacked.

When I move up to driving a pair I will follow the example of the experienced CDE drivers I know and not only put little ID tags on each bridle, breastcollar and saddle but store each harness in a small plastic container with the horse's name on it so there's no confusion. That way if things get jumbled there's still no question which part goes with whom, and you can hand someone a labeled box and say "Tack up so-and-so!" Harness bags would work for this too but are harder to get that many harness parts into and out of easily.

Leia


----------



## Flying minis (Aug 27, 2010)

I went to the local second-hand clothing store and bought hanging garment bags used. The ones that are wide, that men tend to use as a carry on (carry suits, shoes, etc.) are wonderful - I have one that even has a hard "pocket" that will hold my number holders, show halters, etc., so I can put everything for one mini into it. Total cost for bags for my big and little horse harnesses (3 harnesses) was about $20.00. Especially if you have time over the winter to stop occassionally at the Goodwill or whatever store, you will find a great bargain.


----------



## RhineStone (Aug 28, 2010)

Flying minis said:


> I went to the local second-hand clothing store and bought hanging garment bags used. The ones that are wide, that men tend to use as a carry on (carry suits, shoes, etc.) are wonderful - I have one that even has a hard "pocket" that will hold my number holders, show halters, etc., so I can put everything for one mini into it. Total cost for bags for my big and little horse harnesses (3 harnesses) was about $20.00. Especially if you have time over the winter to stop occassionally at the Goodwill or whatever store, you will find a great bargain.


THAT is a GREAT idea! I have a bunch of used clothing bags because we used to put our show clothes in them, but now that we built a cabinet in the trailer for the show clothes, I was wondering what I was going to do with all those clothing bags! We use harness racks that we built both in the tack room and in the trailer, but putting them in a bag like that might keep the brass from tarnishing that much longer.

I actually built a harness bag for my mom's mini harness (I was in college), so she got to keep it. But I bet the clothing bags would work, too. I can't STAND stuff on the floor, so I am not a big fan of totes. At least the bags you can hang up!

Myrna


----------



## Minxiesmom (Aug 28, 2010)

I won a very nice lined garment bag, embroidered with the name of the horse that won it. Took it to the local tack store and had them sew straps with buckles in a row down the inside back, just like my harness bag. Now it is a very nice lined harness bag, with the embroidered name of the horse on the front.


----------



## LazyRanch (Sep 30, 2010)

Gotta love those Rubbermaid boxes!

We hang our harness up generally. When we've been going to shows, Mom loves her harness bag - she has a leather harness and spends hours cleaning it, so likes to "treat it special" with her harness bag from B&D Enterprises.

I have a betathane harness - hose, soap and rinse. Hang out to dry. I do use a pillowcase to put the bridle in, then into the box. They stack well, allow air to circulate (I have the two sided top that remains attached and doesn't seal).

If you use a box, don't forget to shake or rinse it out as needed - no good putting clean tack in a dirty box!


----------

